# Rod Holder Ideas sea ray sundancer 250



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I dont have any room for typical flush mount rodholders as I have a wooden railing that covers the entire back of the boat and both sides. 

I had an idea to mount cannons "track system" on the back of the transom and attack a few of their rod holders built for the track. Cannon notified me via email that this idea wont work as the track was meant to be on top of the boat not the transom facing out. 

Can anyone give me some ideas how to mount a few rod holders on the back of my boat? 

Im not looking to have a top of the line trolling outfit , just simply a few holders to place some rods in and troll or even drift a little. Here is a pic of my transom to give you an idea of what I may need. 

Thanks to anyone who helps


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I would want something that fit between the swim ladder the the hatch door in the center of the boat and I would be happy with 3 or 4 holders. Adjustable would be nice so I can point them up when im not fishing and keep the rods out of the way on the deck


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Why not some bird trees on the sides where the windshield meets the fiberglass? That's what I did on my well craft. Got a net holder on the tree ad well. Check out greatlakesplaners.com for some ideas.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is how I mounted the 4' Planer Plus. They disconnect pretty easily when you want to take them down.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Now that's an idea that could work. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow that's a winner! But before I hit the button on them I will have to go out and make sure I have access / room for the backer plates.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I also called and talked to the owner and he made me a custom net holder which is mounted on my port side planer. It is completely vertical so my net sits up and down. 

If your tight for the backer plate, give them a call and they will work with you to figure something out.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

As far as mounting holders across the stern, you could mount a hand railing vertically between the ladder and door and then mount some clamp on holders pointing out to the sides. That might give you at least two holders for dipsy's.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I think im sold on two triple tree's just like yours , just have to get in the boat and see if that will work for me as far as backing plates are concerned


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Are you able to completly remove the pole ? I am wondering how my covers will go on if I install this?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. There is a base plate then there is the bracket that the base screws into with thumb screws and the pole also goes into the bracket. So I can take the planers off and be left with just the 1/4" high base plate and nothing else. I'll be at my boat this weekend and take a picture if I remember.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

so this bracket comes with the standard 5" base?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. There is a backer plate which goes on the inside and another near identical backer plate on the outside. You bolt them together. Then the 5" bracket connects via four thumb screws to that outside plate. Then the pole goes inside that bracket. You you can get it down to almost flush when your not using them.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

thats great just what im looking for


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is what it looks like when I take the planer and bracket off with the thumb screws. 

I


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

thats perfect ? just perfect


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Well unfortunatly this option won't work for me, I crawled up in the boat and measured its just not going to work  back to the drawing board


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

Have u considered plastic rod holders side mounts with extensions should work like ur cannon track idea looking at pic seems theres a small gap where no rail right by bimini pole in front of that make sure check under before u go drilling for wires etc noticed on transom looks like a vent so might be duck work. worse case u might have to notch wood maybe on sides n use small piece of berts track n get a couple triple rod for each side


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I got in the boat and looked under the rail , there is no room for the backing plate , also not wanting to cut anything , considering rail mounted rod holders , got plenty of rail. just want a few


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I decided on the "drift pack" from great lakes planers. It came with a vertical mount which will bolt flat on the transom. Even if I'm not fishing it will help keep the rods out of the boat. Also I like how I can remove it from the Mount when not using it. One bad thing... I received a phone call an hour before the package was delivered. It was great lakes planers. They forgot to add the backing plate to the package. They caught their mistake and assured me it was on its way.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it! If you have to purchase new bolts, go to an Ace Hardware and make sure you buy ones with a flat head like the ones included. My dad got me beveled ones and they didn't work quote rite and I had to take them back. You may want to consider an extra rod holder for a net. Enjoy...


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

There were no bolts included, unless they are in route with the backing plate? I think this will look nice once mounted. 



Misdirection said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it! If you have to purchase new bolts, go to an Ace Hardware and make sure you buy ones with a flat head like the ones included. My dad got me beveled ones and they didn't work quote rite and I had to take them back. You may want to consider an extra rod holder for a net. Enjoy...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Tony only sent me one as an example. But you'll need to buy some and get flat heads...


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> I think Tony only sent me one as an example. But you'll need to buy some and get flat heads...


Thanks will do


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

All finished , thanks for the links and good job Great Lakes Planers..... this should work


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

